# More than one club



## Steelchap (5 Aug 2017)

Hi, I'm spoilt for choice for clubs in SW London. And some are more race training orientated, while others casual rides. Are there any unwritten or written rules? 

Obviously don't turn up to one clubs ride in the other clubs top etc


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (5 Aug 2017)

Steelchap said:


> Obviously don't turn up to one clubs ride in the other clubs top etc



Why not ? It's not like they're street gangs are they ? Then again, in London nothing would surprise me.
What I can say is that I have frequently come across clubs with close and friendly associations where riders are more than welcome to attend each other's club runs and social do's.


----------



## jefmcg (5 Aug 2017)

Steelchap said:


> Are


The written rules will be on their websites. The unwritten ones - go along and join a club run, and talk to them. The details about how to go on a club run will also be on their websites.

(I went along to Kingston Wheelers several years ago. Very nice folks, but group riding is not my thing)


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (5 Aug 2017)

You can join more than one club


----------



## Travs (22 Aug 2017)

Some clubs don't like to have "second claims"; but it depends on the internal politics and the aim of the club. Get in touch and see what the lay of the land is.


----------



## Ian H (22 Aug 2017)

You can only race for your first-claim club. Other than that it's down to individual cases.


----------

